# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Кин-дза-дза на youtube (?)

## Оля

Говорят, на Ютубе есть "Кин-дза-дза" с английскими субтитрами. Я не умею там искать...   ::  Подскажите ссылочку, если кто знает.

----------


## vox05

> Говорят, на Ютубе есть "Кин-дза-дза" с английскими субтитрами. Я не умею там искать...   Подскажите ссылочку, если кто знает.

 Искать там так же как и в гугле- "kin dza dza"  и найдется двадцать роликов минуты по три максимум, на сам фильм совершенно не похожие.
Да и смотреть его с ютубы неудобно - сохранить-то нельзя. Проще 
торрентом выкачать, уж это добро с полпинка находится http://www.mininova.org/tor/243834

----------


## Оля

> Искать там так же как и в гугле- "kin dza dza"  и найдется двадцать роликов минуты по три максимум, на сам фильм совершенно не похожие.

 Вот в том-то и дело, что я именно так и ищу и никакого фильма не нахожу. Но киндзадзаведы говорят, что фильм на Ютубе есть. По крайней мере я ТОЧНО знаю, что там есть весь ШХ, и точно так же не могу его там найти.   

> Да и смотреть его с ютубы неудобно - сохранить-то нельзя.

 Я не знаю, удобно или нет, я это не для себя ищу. Я, опять же, слышала и читала, что многие иностранцы смотрели ШХ именно там.

----------


## BappaBa

Вот Шерлок с титрами: http://youtube.com/watch?v=TN1pzpl5IHM
Далее в поиске набирай:
Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson - Hunt for the tiger
Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson -- Mortal Combat
Sherlock Holmes - The Hound of the Baskervilles
Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson - Treasures of Agra
Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson -- Red on White

----------


## Оля

> Вот Шерлок с титрами:

 Черт возьми, ну а "Кин-дза-дза"??   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Черт возьми, ну а "Кин-дза-дза"??

 Не ищется. =( Видимо, хитро зашифровали название.

----------


## ST

кстати сохранять с ютубы можно... ставится браузер Firefox и какой нибудь плюгин типа mediapirate, и вперед...   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> кстати сохранять с ютубы можно... ставится браузер Firefox и какой нибудь плюгин типа mediapirate, и вперед...

 Или с помощью этого сайта http://vixy.net/ =)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Кью!!!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Кью!!!

 Мягкий знак лишний. =) Кю!

----------


## net surfer

Part 1 Part 2 
It's not on youtube though.

----------


## Zaya

> Кю!!!

 Ку!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Раскуковались...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ку-ку!

----------


## Rtyom

Давай лучше так:

----------


## xRoosterx

Пацаки, как же не нашли? Вот. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOTcQGqx ... re=related 
...так, я на число темы не обратил внимание, все же, вот это фильм на ютюбе.

----------

